# The Amityville Horror [2-CD Promotional Score]



## Snoopy60 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking for the following....

The Amityville Horror [2-CD Promotional Score] This is the complete motion picture score to the 1979 movie with James Brolin and Margot Kidder. This recording was made in Spain and has a picture of the house, (like the other cd's) only this one has a blue cover with the house on it. First disc has 13 tracks and second disc has 14 tracks. Can anybody help me out here? High quality would be greatly appreciated. Please & Thank You.

I found it on this website but the link dosen't work...

Original Scores, Soundtracks, And More!: The Amityville Horror [2-CD Promotional Score]


----------

